# Flour beetle's are mealworms?



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this accurate?
If so can I go out and buy some mealworms from the pet store and start culturing them?
I've cultured mealworms before, but never did sift out the larvae and see how small they actually are.
Thanks.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Totally different species, but somewhat related. The similarity is really just that we feed out the larvae, which look similar with many beetle species.

There are two species of Flour Beetles (_Tribolium_ ssp), the Rice, or Confused Flour beetle (_T. confusum_) being more popular in the hobby as a feeder than the Red Flour beetle (_T. castaneum_) mainly due to the Red's flying habit, where the Rice/Confused don't fly. The larvae are only about 1/4in full sized.

Standard Mealworms (_Tenebrio molitor_) are from a much larger beetle, and thus a much larger larvae, closer to an inch. While you could use freshly hatched mealies in theory, their generation time would be so slow comparatively they wouldn't be worth it if you were only feeding out the smallest larvae. If you breed mealies for other critters tho, and happens to be able to harvest out the smallest, take advantage of it, but they aren't worth culturing by themselves to feed small frogs.

Also, there is an inbetween for these two beetles, namely the Lesser Mealworm (_Alphitobius diaperinus_) aka Darkling Beetles or Buffalo Worms. These literally grow in size intermediate between the two bugs, and have benefits of mealies (don't die in humidity and are more active than RFBs) but in a smaller package. Great for smaller geckos, frogs, birds, etc. It's believed this is actually what the "mini mealworms" (the ones listed as another species, not the smallest standard size of _T. molitor_) are rather than another _Tenebrio_ ssp, and have been bred in Europe for years. They are harder to culture than both above mentioned species, but my critters love them.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information KeroKero.
I wont be culturing mealworms for my Auratus then thats for sure.
I have no access to flour beetles here and atm I'm laid off from my job so ordering some is out of the question as well.
There is a herp club here where I live that I've been trying to find a contact number too, perhaps they may have some starter cultures of some sort for me.
Thanks again!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you live in the country then you could always leave some flour out and about and see what happens... that's how I got my Red Flour Beetle culture going... from my housemate's flour that wasn't put in an airtight container


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, I live in the city, but I suppose I could always take a ride outta town, set something up, go back and check it later and see if there's anything there.
Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Just go to some feed stores and inspect any bags that have popped or have holes in them.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good idea Dendrobait.
I have something to do now...this being laid off is only nice for so long.


----------

